# Northern Utah RC



## Kajun Kamakazi (May 17, 2011)

Any news from the Derby?


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Derby will not start until the Open is done according to EE.


----------



## Bar3Ranch (Dec 10, 2008)

*Any word on the Q*



jgrammer said:


> Derby will not start until the Open is done according to EE.


Would appreciate any update on the Q


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

They started the Derby tonight (Saturday) at about 5 pm.

I don't have Qual results, but they finished yesterday.

The Open land marks were a blood bath, a few dogs left to run the land marks this morning...I believe they finished the Open today not sure. 

The Amateur ran their land marks and land blind today. They will do water blind tomorrow (Sunday) morning.

I'm sorry I didn't bring results home with me when I returned to civilization this evening...it just didn't occur to me.

There is no internet up there.


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

Derby called back all but #15 to the second series. #5 and #16 scratched.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

mitty said:


> They started the Derby tonight (Saturday) at about 5 pm.
> 
> I don't have Qual results, but they finished yesterday.
> 
> ...


Did you get any Open or Amateur call backs Mitty?


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

No cell service at the test sites - 
Very pretty and at 9400 ft 
Yesterday it was 37 degrees at 8 am 
Amateur has 12 to the water blind and sorry I don't have those numbers 
I do know that Marty Kress and Kid # 24 won the Qual. 
Amateur had a triple with 1 retired for the 1st. 31 starters and 17 back to 2nd 
2nd was a single lb and 12 back to the water blind 
Small news but all I got 
We stayed in Evanston and it is about 40 miles from the site 
Just leaving the motel now 
Dk


----------



## ckenny (Jan 5, 2014)

Congratulations to Marty and Kid!


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

John Robinson said:


> Did you get any Open or Amateur call backs Mitty?


Sorry, no. I probably left my catalogue with the marshal sheets. I do remember the fates of a few dogs is all.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial Open results -

1st Dutch - Fangsrud
2nd George - Fruehling
3rd Skyy - Erhardt
4th Odin - Fangsrud


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

YAY Dutch! Congratulations Gerry, Donna & Eric.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Correction to Open results: 3d place was Skyy with Rob E, not Rosie.


----------



## Bar3Ranch (Dec 10, 2008)

*Q results ?*



jgrammer said:


> Correction to Open results: 3d place was Skyy with Rob E, not Rosie.


Anybody know the Q results?


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

jgrammer said:


> Correction to Open results: 3d place was Skyy with Rob E, not Rosie.


Sorry about that Jean. That's why it was "unofficial".


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Rumor has it that in the Am:

1st: Rich Pingatore with Nitro
2nd: Marty Leavitt with his yellow Lab (Reese?)
3rdd: Rick Arnold with Tab
4th?
RJ to Alan Madsen with Mel

Don't know about JAMs


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Any word on the Derby?


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Sharon van der Lee said:


> Unofficial Open results -
> 
> 1st Dutch - Fangsrud
> 2nd George - Fruehling
> ...


Montana trained dogs did pretty well down there, congrats to all.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to all the Open placers and Jams. Big Congrats to Eric Jerry and Dutch!


----------

